# Advanced Netgain?



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Can anyone out there tell me the "real world" diference between the FB1-4001A and the Warp 9?

Cue the Trek fans in 3,2,1..............


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

I found this chart.

If I read this right, the Advanced motor seems to be capable of drawing more amps and higher performance.
Is that right or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

BTW, I got the chart from here.
http://belktronix.com/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a good question and while I don't know the answer I believe the Warp9 is supposed to have been built to address some of the construction weaknesses of the ADC. That chart doesn't seem complete as I'm sure a Warp 13 can put out way more torque than what is shown and draw more amps. Hopefully someone such as Jim Husted can chime in.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all

In many ways the two motors are the same, same bar count, same slot count, same lamination length, same or very close wire. The Warp's have a larger comm and brush and a keyed shaft/armature. I've been supporting the Warp motors as they are more involved and more supportive to EV/EV'ers and IMO that's who Ev'ers should support.

The biggest difference between the two is the Warp9's are set at 12.5 degrees in brush advancement where the ADC's are set at 10 degrees, and is a major reason why the test spec's are different. People using lower voltage (120 or lower) will find the 10 degrees of the ADC to have better start up as the 12.5 is (IMO) a bit to advanced for them. People using higher packs and pushing harder will have a higher need for the extra advance on the Warp.
Anyway, hope this helps
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you JIM 
That is exactly the type of nuts and bolts answer that I was after.

Cheers


----------

